
Facebook To Launch New Privacy Controls; Confirms Chat Is Coming - makimaki
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/18/facebook-to-launch-new-privacy-controls-confirms-chat-is-coming/
======
wmf
Have fine-grained ACLs ever worked? I don't want to criticize Facebook for
trying to increase privacy, but I have serious doubts that this will lead to
any real improvement.

